# Shipping Honey



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

I've shipped 5gallon buckets USPS before it cost around $38. If your going to bottle it priority boxes work the best. UPS is more expensive.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I have shipped priority many times, until recently anyway. About a month ago I brought in a small priority which holds 2- 1lb flatter plastic jars of honey. I can't remember the style name but I get them from Mann Lake. I can send 2 lbs for $5.80. Medium/large box hold quite a bit more. 

Went to the counter which I've done for 2 years now and they always ask "liquid?" I say yes, honey. This time, they told me no more air on liquids, I have to repack and send by ground. I can't remember the cost but it was more than I wanted to pay. I ended up taking to a postal station that doesn't ask me that question and have sent honey since then but no longer at main post office. I watch tracking to make sure it's getting delivered. 

I don't understand why they refused to send honey as it isn't flammable or dangerous in any way. But the wouldn't, and I'm probably going to start sending by ups, through my son's business. 

Wanted to give you a heads up on what happened to me.


----------



## Mbeck (Apr 27, 2011)

My guess would be the change in pressure of air travel may cause leaks.

Priority works the best I just wish I had bottles that fit perfectly. Lots of things to consider when you choose packaging.

How about overseas? Does anyone have experience shipping?


----------

